# Short Aikido Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

Very nice!

[yt]QMULQNNiI7g[/yt]


----------



## shiho (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice, thanks


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 1, 2007)

A very nice video indeed , thanks for posting that


----------



## Yari (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you for the vid.
Love seeing other people doing Aikido, and how they do it!

/yari


----------

